# How many times can you split a 10 gallon?



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

I have one betta (soon to be 2 when AB fishy arrives) in a 10 gallon. Just for future reference if I ever want to get another one, can I split the 10 gallon into three parts? Would that be enough room for each betta? Thanks!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep! That would totally be enough for each Betta. Just be sure the Divider is in place! :3 

Can I recommend 3 Ghost Shrimp in each section? Or a snail? I think that would be cool.


----------



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome! That was also my next question, if that would be enough room for some ghost shrimp! I don't know if my guys would think of them as a tasty snack or not, but I thought it would be worth a shot if a 3 way split in a 10 gallon would be enough room. Thanks!!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

3 parts should be ok, but i wouldn't go more then that

The shrimp might be ok, but i think just adding a plant to each section would help alot too.


----------



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

Great! Thank you!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh yes you are going to need to provide them lots of places to hide. Just in case.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They would probably eat the shrimp but you can try it. Get some plants though, it'll help them hide and clean the water to a certain extent.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have my 10g divided to four sections, it gives each fish about 2.5g.


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

A 10G divided 3-ways is a delight to keep. Finding the right filter can be tricky, but once you get that down you're golden.

Here's mine:









Filter is a Fluval U1, which is VERY quiet and directs a steady flow of water along the back, allowing circulation even in the last section. Choose the fish that is least affected by currents to be in the sector with the filter.

I've tried "roomies" with them before, the results were less than desirable. As in, dinner was had. Bettas are territorial and food-oriented. Snails are a better choice than shrimp in my opinion, but I hear they poop a lot so... :|

I'm going to be putting up a tutorial in a day or so on how I make my dividers, if you need any help with that. There's a lot of DIY methods out there, but some are flimsier than others.


----------



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

Your tank is stunning!!!! I love the dividers, definitely would like a tutorial on how to do it like yours, so beautiful! (and of course your bettas are striking as well!)

Thanks again for the help everyone!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, you could divide it 4 ways. That just means a better filter and more water changes! 3 ways is safer though.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah i have a a link for a simple one check it out it seem to work and i will be doing this soon.... too like tomorrow here is the link
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/ 
good luck and happy dividing i have a question to ask for this because im also doing it very soon
will my 15g slim power filter work wellif in max power the water will cross the tank in a section when in a corner will this do? i really dont want to cut my hood


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

tsukiowns said:


> yeah i have a a link for a simple one check it out it seem to work and i will be doing this soon.... too like tomorrow here is the link
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/
> good luck and happy dividing i have a question to ask for this because im also doing it very soon
> will my 15g slim power filter work wellif in max power the water will cross the tank in a section when in a corner will this do? i really dont want to cut my hood


I actually had that same filter in mine and I have to say I don't think it did that great of a job, and mine was in the middle. Only the center section ever looked clear. I prefer underwater filters for tanks with dividers because more of the water gets circulated within the tank that way.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

was urs a marina filter too


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep! Marina S15 Power Filter. Nice filter, just didn't work great with dividers. And if you were to turn it up to high I can pretty much guarantee you the the fish in that section would be unhappy anyway. Betta dislike strong currents. 

I use this: http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-A465-Fl...966M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316931764&sr=8-2 Placed properly you can direct the flow away from the fish's main swimming area. It's pricey but the overall maintenance costs are lower, and the absence of carbon is not an issue with a small 10G tank, especially for betta who need frequent water changes anyway.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> Yeah, you could divide it 4 ways. That just means a better filter and more water changes! 3 ways is safer though.


The filter for my 10g is meant for a 6g, I have a filter media in there, but it's main purpose it to rotate the water so the the tank doesn't get cold spots. I do a 50% water change once a week, and a 100% water change every two weeks. It's a piece of cake compared to the 50%once a week and 5%-10% every other day water changes to my 48g aquarium, and a 5g bucket helps XD

The small changes in my 48 are just to pick up food debris because those guys are the messiest eaters O.O


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have had tens divided in both three and four sections... And i have to say i like it moth ways... IMHO divided four ways is just fine as far as space goes... And i have had some pretty big bettas in a four way divided tank... 

Here is one of my tanks when it was divided four ways:









And then my rack of tens divided three ways:










It all depends on your personal taste... 

btw, i dont actually use filters in my betta tanks, i just do more water changes... I also mix carbon right into the substrate.


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh snap! I had no idea those storage shelving units could support a 10G, let alone three... How on earth do you get away with no tops though, even with the shelf in the way? My guys are buttheads and jump into the other sections when I lift the cover to feed the one next to them. I have to keep a net ready. Luckily no fights have ensued or even flaring; they're too busy wanting food to care.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lol! I have never had that problem to be honest. The only times my boys have gotten at eachother have been when the divider got knocked down when i wasnt home, or the time my two year old pushed them over in the bottom tank on that rack... lol!

And yeah, that rack was from a goodwill too, i dont know what brand it is, but ten gallons is only a hundred pounds or so, i believe, and most of those shelving units are rated for a couple hundred pounds on each shelf.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah i have a plan t keep the water nice with my tank.... i plan to put 3-4 live plants in the farthest one away from mytank and then 2-3 live plants in the middle along with the heater and the one with the filter will have 1-2 and some fake ones buffering the current so i can put the flow higher.. hope it works.. i still need to get the craft mesh and the binder dividers to separate my tank and Gizmotherfreaky ur tanks are very nice


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

If it was my 10 gallon I wouldn't divide it more than two ways. But that's just me


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Vanah said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a STUNNING tank, I love it!!

And I second your opinion on the U1, it is so quiet and effective!


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

Vanah said:


> A 10G divided 3-ways is a delight to keep. Finding the right filter can be tricky, but once you get that down you're golden.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


omg that tank is stunning! i love it! :-D beautiful fish as well


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm glad you like it! <3


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah good job on the tank venah it is stuning. What light do you use for it?


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

tsukiowns, sorry I just saw your question now >_< It's an Aqueon 20" strip light, I currently have a Coralife 10,000K 120V 15W fluorescent strip bulb in it.


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

Vanah said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> Here's mine:


HEY!!
That's almost just like mine!









What are you using for your divider material? I think I'm going to redo my whole setup and make it look more al natural.


----------

